# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  This Is Priceless

## kadambari

For all you men Its time You Realise" 

                       & 

for all you women  We RULE  



  A man came home from work and found his three children outside, still in their pyjamas, playing in the mud, with empty food boxes and 20 wrappers strewn all around the front yard. 

The door of his wife's car was open, and so the front door to the house and there was no sign of the dog. Proceeding into the entry, he found an even bigger mess. A lamp had been knocked over, and the throw rug was wadded against one wall. 

In the front room the TV was loudly blaring a cartoon channel, and the family room was strewn with toys and various items of clothing. 

In the kitchen, dishes filled the sink, break fast food was spilled on the counter, the fridge door was open wide, dog food was spilled on the floor a broken glass lay under the table, and a small pile of sand was spread by the back door. 

He quickly headed up the stairs, stepping over toys and more piles of clothes, looking for his wife.. He was worried she might be ill, or that something serious had happened. 

He was met with a small trickle of water as it made its way out the bathroom door. 

As he peered inside he found wet towels, scummy soap and more toys thrown over the floor. Miles of toilet paper lay in a heap and tooth paste had been smeared over the mirror and walls. 

As he rushed to the bedroom, he found his wife still curled up in the bed in her pyjamas, reading a novel. 

She looked up at him, smiled, and asked how his day went.. 

He looked at her bewildered and asked, 'What happened here today?' 

She again smiled and answered; 

'You know every day when you come home from work and you ask me:  'what in the world I do all day?' 

'Yes, ' was his incredulous reply. 

She answered:  Well, " today I didn't do it...' 



Send this page to a woman & man. This is priceless...

----------


## Tulip

Lol! Absolutely right =) A good way to answer.

----------


## sikandar107

I endorse this !!  :Smile:  Without you fair sex, we can't even think of moving just one step.  A good knocking to all of us !!

----------


## Tulip

Wow first man ever to say that!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sikandar107

Ye Sach hai Tulip.  This is not to flatter anyone.  Aap logon ke bina hum tou bas kuchh nahin hain.  Chahe hamare male ego kuchh bhi sochein.  Lekin iss sachai ko hum kaise jhutla sakte hain ke aap Maan ban sakti hain aur hum kabhi bhi nahin.   :Smile:

----------


## coolshoaib

This is indeed Priceless.

Very well said Sikandar.

----------


## kadambari

thanks to all the members here who appreciated the essence of a womans importance here

----------


## sikandar107

and Doc thanks for enlightening us on this issue.  Was I wrong in saying that we need such nice people in DT ?? Never.. Sikandar is seldom wrong, hai na Tulip ??  :Stick Out Tongue:   <<Patting my own back>>> lol

----------


## kadambari

sikandar u act like a true man.some things never improve

----------


## sikandar107

yeah you are true !!  :Smile:   Wait wait.. your comment is a praise or a sarcastic observation.  In both cases I wish to emphasise that accepting a fact about the fair sex, does not mean criticizing the other sex.  Men have their own importance too.  To me men and women complement each other in different scenario and circumstances.  Its always the adjustment of emotional quotient in between them that brings the best company.  So it shud not be misconstrued  in any way that I regret being a man.  Here the feelings and respect for each other shud be reciprocal.

----------


## kadambari

you tell me what it is my friend?

----------


## sikandar107

Nothing !!  :Smile:   Even I did not get u when u said, "sikandar you are a true man.  Something never improves".

----------


## Tulip

What's going on here guys? =) I assume there is no problem here..(?)

----------


## sikandar107

Nope not at all.  Rest assured Tulip.    :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Alright then =)

----------


## kadambari

well one one side you ask whether my comment is a praise or sarcastic observation .well it was a sarcastic observation given to a man like you as no matter how much a woman will do for her man she will never be appreciated as men think it is a mans world anyway and sikandar what is wrong with tulip here.we are not fighting over this matter but having just a nice friendly chat as even i believe a man woman are inseperable and each oe cannot live without one another

----------


## sikandar107

I am sorry Dr. Kadambari I did not get your "Sarcastic observation given to a man like you".   Did I utter  anywhere a single word against the women all through your posts? If so I sincerely apologise.  Another thing - there is nothing wrong with Tulip.  She was very much a part of the discussion to this topic and her comment is quite normal.  If you think this was a nice friendly chat then fine.   :Smile:

----------


## kadambari

i never said that you are being sarcastic nor did i mean that you spoke aginst us here but you just said wait wait here so i thought that being a man it is difficult for you to digest that we women are just as important like you men.if you got me wong i am sorry ok.and my parents have always taught me to be nice and courteos to others but at the same time express your views if you think you are right.so it will always be a nice friendly chat as we are family here in the end.no hard feelings

----------


## sikandar107

> i never said that you are being sarcastic nor did i mean that you spoke aginst us here but you just said wait wait here so i thought that being a man it is difficult for you to digest that we women are just as important like you men.if you got me wong i am sorry ok.and my parents have always taught me to be nice and courteos to others but at the same time express your views if you think you are right.so it will always be a nice friendly chat as we are family here in the end.no hard feelings


Goshhhh..... my "wait wait" brought such confusion.  Ok I take back this "wait wait" in that case.  But having said, can't a frnd say wait wait to anyone in real life as well.  Cheer up Doc...  lol

----------


## kadambari

yes they can my friend but we women have a habit too to jump to conclusions very fast na

----------


## sikandar107

No no Don't say that.  You women carry on with all your responsibiliies with such calm and patience that we can't ever think of it.  The basic difference is this between man and woman.  You can handle any situation and we become impatient at times when real disaster hits us.

----------


## kadambari

hum intezaar karengey kal tumhar again Sikandarjee.raat gayee baat gayee ok sikandarjee.lets start our life afresh now

----------


## sikandar107

> hum intezaar karengey kal tumhar again Sikandarjee.raat gayee baat gayee ok sikandarjee.lets start our life afresh now


haan ji zaroor kerna intezaar kal.  Theek hai.  Abhi main ja raha hun.  :Smile:  lol

----------


## kadambari

hum aaye to apna chuha hee maidan chod kai bhaag gaya jab ki woh bol rha tha chalo aaj ladies group yahan nahi hai to saara maidan hamaara hai

----------


## wilesmickes

The door of his wife's car was open, and if the door of entry into the country and there was no sign of the dog. Input instance, found a deeper disarray. A lamp was overturned, and the rug was wadded against one wall. In the TV room was very shouts a cartoon series, and living room was strewn with toys and various items of clothing.

----------

